# Week After Giving Birth - Momma Not Acting Right



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

Good afternoon! Almost exactly a week ago our Nigerian dwarf goat gave birth to 3 kids. The last one didn't make it as it "came out wrong", and we really had to struggle to extract it.

Since then, momma goat has been a bit sore or tender which is too be expected, but was doing fine. Last night, she began acting very strange. She was laying down quite a bit and almost having what looked like contractions. She's also bleeding quite a bit from her rear (looks like medium size blood capsules when they come out) and having some difficulty peeing and pooping, just really strained.

She lets the kids nurse just fine, but seems less interested them in them today. Her milk also seems to be a bit down.

Should we be concerned? She doesn't seem "right". We are positive we saw the afterbirth come out.

thoughts would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MotleyBoerGoats (Mar 23, 2013)

did the last baby come out whole or not and if you had to go in did you give her antibiotics you might have to take her to the vet


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

Last baby came out whole (eventually), it was twice the size of the other two. The vet at least checked her out (this was a week ago), and said no antibiotics were needed....we argued, but she insisted everything would be fine.

We did have to "go in" for quite a while to get the baby out....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hate to say this ... is there a chance there is another kid?


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Well, I will say that I went IN so many times in the 12 years I cannot even begin to guess how many and I never ever gave a antibiotic just because I went in to get kids out. BUT that said I am not saying that they are not always that lucky. 

 First thing you need to do is get a temp on that doe like now. 

 Is she eating and drinking enough? I would say no if the milk production is going down.

 What does her eyes look like?

 I was going to say maybe she still had a bay in there but if the vet checked her then I would guess that is not the case,. Did she pass the entire placenta?

 Please get a temp on this doe and let's go from there.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Definetly get a temp on her.


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

First thing I always do not matter what if I have to go in or if there is any question about if the doe passed everything is start Vitamin C orally. It never hurts to be safe. Do check her temp and see if she is running a fever. You can get some vitamin c powder and give it to her orally (1 desert spoon once a day). My does will eat it if I put raisins in a bag and shake it up to have vit c coated raisins but if your girl is not wanting to eat I would mix with some water and dose her. 

I would also talk to your vet again as they probably will want to check her out again or even start antibiotics. You can still use Vit C while using antibiotics in case you are wondering.


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

We'll get a temp on her first thing tonight. I saw the afterbirth come out myself, and it looked normal to me. 

When i say that the vet checked her, i mean she looked at her from a distance, saw the afterbirth was hanging out, and then when on her way. We thought we might have to call her for a c-section, but we got the baby out 5 minutes before she got there.

She's eating and drinking just fine. No issues there.

I did just find another thread where others had the same issue. People there thought it might be hormones or an upset stomach. The suggestion was probiotic paste and a complex B shot.

I'll work on getting that temp ASAP.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yes get a temp. 

One way to know, if she has infection, is the Doe will really stink in the vulva area. Sometimes you can smell it just being near her. Or, get a new rubber glove and place the tip of your finger just in the vulva, then smell your finger, if is stinks, there is infection.

I recommend the vet look at her again though. You say she is bleeding, do you mean just cleaning out, which you want or is she constantly dripping blood? 
How are her gums in color? If she is bleeding internally, her gums will be pale pink to white.


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

Apparently her "discharge" doesn't stink at all. She doesn't appear to be dripping blood to the best of my knowledge, but it was coming out in "clumps".

I'll check everything as soon as i get home from work and report back with a Temp and gum color.


----------



## GreatPye (Aug 10, 2011)

Update: Got a temp 103.2. It was difficult to get a look at her gums but they are a light pink....


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is a plus with her temp being normal and she doesn't stink back there. I still recommend having the vet look her over, something isn't quite right with the way she is pushing like and not being able to go potty. If she hasn't pooed, you can give her an enema, fill a 12cc syring with warm soapy water and insert just the tip into the rectum,inject (no needle), it may take a few of those to get her to poo, but it should encourage her to push to go poo. I am concerned for her.


----------



## nubians2 (Feb 20, 2011)

I had one abort 15 days before due date because of a grain overload. She had the babies and next day same thing as you discribe. She started pushing and bleeding bad. I had to have the vet out and he have her antibiotics, and thiamine. She was up by the next day. He thought she got ripped inside and was bleeding. She didn't smell either.


----------

